# Kindersicherung unter Ubuntu



## FoolMoon (1. August 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich hab noch ein altes Notebook mit 2 GB RAM und 100 GB Festplatte. Dieses möchte ich meinem 15 jährigen Bruder schenken, der damit ins Internet soll. Etwas Office für die Schule und so. Nun möchte ich aber eine Kindersicherung einrichten.

Meine Anforderungen:
 - täglich nur 1 Std. vor dem PC.
 - keine Installation von Programmen.
 - einige bestimmte Seiten sollen gesperrt werden.
 - Internetseiten welche für ein 15jährigen nicht gedacht sind (pornografische Inhalte, Gewaltvideos, Illegale Downloads, ...) sollen nicht aufgerufen werden können.
- ein Protokoll welches die besuchten Seiten auflistet udn abspeichert. Eventuell mir regelmäßig als eMail zukommt.

Ich würde mich über jegliche Tipps und Links, oder Anmerkungen sehr freuen.


----------



## MCoder (1. August 2011)

Hallo,

die Installation von Programmen geht ohnehin nur mit Root-Rechten. Diese Vorgabe ist bei der Verwendung von Linux also praktisch schon erfüllt.

Die anderen Punkt lassen sich erfüllen, wenn der Zugang zum Internet über einen Proxy-Server erfolgt. Da ich damit selber keine Erfahrung habe, gebe ich dir mal nur einen Link: http://www.tecchannel.de/server/linux/401751/squid_proxy_server_unter_linux/

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## Fredy (26. November 2011)

FoolMoon hat gesagt.:


> Meine Anforderungen:
> - täglich nur 1 Std. vor dem PC.



Zeitreglementierung geht relativ einfach:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/timeoutd

$ sudo aptitude install timeoutd
$ sudo vim /etc/timeouts
#hinzufügen:
Al:*:bruder:*:*:*:60:5

$ sudo /etc/init.d/timeoutd reload

Der Hinweis für Ubuntu 11.4 trifft bei mir (10.4) auch zu:


> Unter Ubuntu 11.04 verhält sich timeoutd etwas anders, wenn man versucht, sich in den mit der Option NOLOGIN gekennzeichneten Zeiten anzumelden. Die Anmeldung wird nicht sofort verhindert, sondern es ist ein Login möglich. Der Benutzer wird erst nach 30-60 Sekunden darauf hingewiesen, dass er sich nicht anmelden darf und dann automatisch abgemeldet.




Bei meiner Suche nach Browser-Filter hab ich das hier gefunden, aber noch nicht ausprobiert:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/procon-latte/
Hab im Snapshot auch "Password eingeben" gesehen.
Werde berichten.


Falls Du gute/schlechte Erfahrung mit Internet-Filter etc. gemacht hast, dann berichte doch bitte darüber. Bin auch auf der Suche! Für andere ist das sicherlich ebenfalls interessant!


----------



## Fredy (27. November 2011)

Ergänzung zu timeoutd:
Das zuvor beschriebene Verhalten bei NOLOGIN trifft auch zu,
wenn die erlaubte Zeit (pro Sitzung/Tag) abgelaufen ist. 
Das bedeutet, dass der Benutzer zwischen 30 und 60 Sekunden Zeit hat,
bis er/sie wieder ausgeloggt wird.

Das macht sicherlich keinen Spaß.
Ist aber nachvollziebar...

Mit dem Befehl last können die versuchten Logins angezeigt werden:

```
$ last
bruder      :1.0      localhost        Sat Nov 26 19:13 - 19:34  (00:20)
bruder      :1        localhost        Sat Nov 26 20:31 - 20:32  (00:00)
```


Das FireFox-Login https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/procon-latte/
ermöglicht Whitelist, Blacklist (enthaltene Worte, auch für die Google-Suche), Passwort setzen (verhindert Deaktivieren & Deinstallieren). 
Ob das händische Löschen möglich ist, werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit ansehen.

Wo Whitelists zu bekommen sind, weiß ich nicht. Vlt bei http://www.fragfinn.de ?
Blacklists sind verständlicherweise nicht öffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2011)

Hallo!



FoolMoon hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mich über jegliche [...] Anmerkungen sehr freuen.


Ist Dein Bruder seinem Alter entsprechend zurückgeblieben?
Bist Du ein Erziehungsberechtigter?
Wenn Du die 1. und/oder 2. Frage mit "nein" beantworten kannst, ist es ein Problem.

Zu Punkt 1:
Dein Bruder soll mit dem Computer Dinge für die Schule erledigen, aber gleichzeitig willst Du ihn hierbei zeitlich einschränken?
Mit solch einem Vorgehen würde jeder Erziehungsberechtigte vor einem Richter auf die Schnau.... fallen.
Zudem wäre es ein Eingriff ins Persönlichkeitsrecht.
Zu Punkt 2:
Auch dieses wäre ein Eingriff ins Persönlichkeitsrecht.
Zu Punkt 3:
Lässt sich mit einer Blacklist realisieren.
Aber auch dieses wäre ein Eingriff ins Persönlichkeitsrecht.
Zu Punkt 4:
Hier würde ein Richter aus der gesetzlichen Problematik heraus (Pornografie) FÜR die Erziehungsberechtigten entscheiden.
Nur sollte bedacht werden dass es keinen zuverlässigen Schutz gibt.
Woher sollte ein Filter z.b. wissen was tatsächlich hinter dem Bild "Rose.jpg" im Showroom auf tutorials.de steckt?! 
Zu Punkt 5:
Stasi 2.0?
Da geht mir aber wirklich der Hut hoch, das übertrifft ja noch die Punkte 1 bis 3..... und sogar Punkt 4.
Zu Punkt 6 (welchen Du vergessen hast):
Live überwachen kannst Du Deinen Bruder auch per Remote-Desktop. 
Bei der Gelegentheit kannst Du auch gleich seine Hausaufgaben korrigieren, wenn er mal kurz pinkeln geht. 

Bei dem Vorhaben kommst Du nicht um das (schriftliche) Einverständnis Deines Bruders und dessen Erziehungsberechtigte drum rum.
Von einem 15-jährigen, dessen Entwicklungsstand dem Alter entspricht, sollte man schon genug Eingenverantwortung erwarten können.
In dem Fall würde ein Richter die Meinung Deines Bruders nicht unwesentlich in sein Urteil einfliessen lassen (was die Punkte 1, 2, 3 und 5 betrifft).

Und nicht zu vergessen dass ein 15-jähriger i.d.R. schlau genug ist sich z.b. besagtes aus Punkt 4 auf anderen Wegen zu beschaffen..... ganz ohne Dein Wissen und ohne dass Du etwas dagegen unternehmen kannst.
Ausserdem müsstest Du die USB-Ports und den LAN-Port verplomben, das W-LAN Modul und optische Laufwerk ausbauen und zu guter letzt den Computer verplomben.
Dann bist Du eigentlich schon auf einem sicheren Weg..... könntest ihm aber auch gleich eine Schreibmaschine schenken. 
Und vergiss nicht Deinen Bruder bis zu seinem 18. Geburtstag ihn sein Zimmer einzuschliessen und die Fenster zu vergittern.
Andernfalls könnte er bei Kumpels, in der Schule oder einem Internet-Cafe doch noch irgendwas anstellen, was Du mit Deinem Vorhaben versuchst zu verhindern. 

Gruss Dr Dau.....
.....der hofft dass Dein Bruder kein (eigenes oder fremdes) Mofa fährt und auch in der Schule (oder sonstwo) keine Mofa-Prüfbescheinigung macht, denn wenn jemanden so wenig Eingenverantwortung zugetraut wird, ist er auch nicht dazu geeignet ein Kraftfahrzeug im öffentlichem Strassenverkehr zu führen.


----------

